# 922 blackout?



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Its been a couple weeks but during the final weekend of the pre-season games (NFL) I could not watch the Baltimore Ravens game on my 922, it was "blacked-out", but yet I could watch it on my 722?!?! The game was on Comcast SportsNet in HD. Some of the games were also televised on our local ABC, but I can't recall if it was that night. I'm leaning toward not. Regardless, CSN blacked out on 1 reciever but not the other.

Just thought that was odd. Both are connected to the same internet. No home phone.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

AFAIK all NFL preseason games were carried on broadcast stations in the 2 markets that the teams were from. Rebroadcasts could be on an RSN but the only source for live games (outside of "national games" on NFL Network, FOX and NBC) were local OTA stations.

As to why one receiver on your account got an RSN while the other was blacked-out is truly a mystery. An internet connection has nothing to do with blackouts. Your zipcode is the only deciding factor. Was one of your receivers purchased used? Perhaps it has the wrong zipcode associted.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

With the pre-season games, especially w/ the ******* games, the only place to watch the game in HD was on the RSN (CSN), w/ the local OTA station broadacsting in SD. I could watch the game on all my other recievers and it was available on CSN via Cox cable, just not on the 922. The 922 is a replacement that I received maybe 2 months ago after the 1st 922 croaked, but still sent to me from Dish as a leased replacement. I'll keep an eye on it to see if I see any more descrepencies.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

If I were you I'd report this anomaly with your 922 now. Since it's a replacement it may have the previous user's data stuck in it's memory somewhere.

This happened to me years ago. I was sent a 942 to replace a long series of 921's. That 942 had Providence RI locals in the EPG (in red). I could not get them out of the EPG nor could any other local be scanned in from the OTA tuner that happened to be the same channel number as one of the Providence stations. I tried calling tech support several times. Then one day out of the blue a 622 showed up on my doorstep.

So it is possible that your 922 has incorrect location data that caused the blackout.


----------

